# New DYT4000 Owner!



## Gavski (Sep 17, 2003)

After looking at almost everything, I was down to the Simplicity tractors but couldnt ignore the value of the Craftsman line. Decided to go to Sears for a second look on whim, and saw my quarry - DYT4000 25hp Kohler, 48" deck, Hydro on sale at $2399.

Next to it was one that looked like a demo, brand new except a little grass on the deck. Hour meter says 1.4 hrs. Ask if this is closeout and get a yes. Price? $1889 less 10% for the Sears card brings it down to $1700. Had to buy it for that!

Now in my search I seem to recall a thread on gardenweb on things to do for these machines. Anyone have a copy or ideas?

Looked at manual last night and didnt see oil change at 5 hrs as discussed elsewhere. Is this correct?

Should be here any moment. Cant wait to put it to use. Got a bagger system on sale with the savings for leaves.

-Jeff


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I guess on a "used" mower I would change the oil/filter, grease everything (zerk, zerk, zerk), check the tire pressure (before deck leveling), level the deck (side to side and front to back), check the blades (sharp, bent, chipped), probably even take a look at the air and fuel filters, battery charge level... hell maybe even check the plugs (oil, burnt, gap, etc).

Now, since yours is 1.4 hours... I might do everything except the oil (probably just check to make sure it is at the right level). I would still change it at 5 hours. You don't know who put those 1.4 hours on it so you don't know what it's been through.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Some say to change at 5hrs and others at 8hrs mine was at 8hrs. It dont matter which one its up to you but i would change no later then 8hrs. Just dont put synthetic oil untill you have it broke in which is anywhere from 50 to 100hrs depends how you use the tractor. Just cutting or doing heavy work with it. but do make sure you have grease in everything.
Jody


----------



## Gavski (Sep 17, 2003)

*Good Ideas*

Thanks for the tips. Nothing had been set up! Original tire pressure way up there, deck way off level. Guage wheels not set. If somebody returned it because it didnt cut well - its their fault. Blades sharp and did about 50 mins of hard cutting as a shake down.

Reason for targeting this unit was turning radius and it really did the job around alot of trees we have out back. Also knocked down some foot tall field grass and motor chugged right through.

Now need to figure out an efficient pattern, smooth out some spots in the yard with a blade or scraper, and get all the accessories - cart, aerator, spreader and snowblower.

Thanks,
-Jeff


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Great, glad to hear you are happy.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

You may also want to make sure that the tire pressure isn't "way up there" Make sure that it meets Craftsman's recommendations. If they are too hard, the tractor will ride really hard. 

That may be why you feel like you have to smooth out your yard. 

Also, although I am not a big believer in synthetic oils, I did try the Wal-Mart Supertech Synthetic blend oil and I like that it seemed to make my older clunker seem to make the engine quieter. No more Kohler tick either. Maybe my hearing is just getting worse.

Just food for thought.


----------

